# Camacho 1962 Pre Embargo Cigar Review - Guess I'll stick to the Corojos from Camacho.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Medium brown wrapper..nice feel.Very easy draw..half way through I'm wondering where's the beef? It just never developed any real flavor,other than...

Read the full review here: Camacho 1962 Pre Embargo Cigar Review - Guess I'll stick to the Corojos from Camacho.


----------

